

Show HN: My latest work for the Google I/O '13 Keynote - albiabia
http://albertomoss.com/work/googleio2013

======
ceph_
Yeah, this is the stuff I dreamed of making when I was into motion graphics
and video editing. Congrats!

Also, way to stick to your guns and post it on vimeo over youtube.

------
rurounijones
On a slight tangent.

Regarding the Houdini software used to make this, the Apprentice licenses (
[http://www.sidefx.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=...](http://www.sidefx.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=589&Itemid=221)
) give me a warm fuzzy feeling.

Free to use with option lower resolution output plus a $99 / year "Starving
Artist" (good name) option for higher output resolutions suitable for
portfolios is a great great way to foster a community and make it easy to get
into.

------
bdegman
Seems like your website is down. Mind linking directly to the video?

~~~
aw3c2
<http://vimeo.com/66261168>

~~~
vanderZwan
Oh, it's Albert Omoss... I was wondering why Alberto Moss didn't find what I
was looking for.

------
spicyj
Wow, that is incredible. About how long does it take to develop a video like
that?

~~~
albiabia
From concept to completion, about 3 weeks.

~~~
JosephRedfern
That's impressively quick.

------
spindritf
Very cool. I liked the Androids in the orbit[1] bit.

Is there a "making of" post or video? How do you start? Are those objects,
like the bridge, taken from real photographs? What tools are you using?

[1]
[http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/onepercent/2013/02/android...](http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/onepercent/2013/02/android-
smartphone-satellite.html)

~~~
albiabia
I'm in the process of producing a breakdown video that will give some insight
into the process. The software used for line drawing and rendering was Houdini
by Side Effects Software.

------
djanogo
Congratulations, stunning visuals and audio.

------
MasterScrat
What other tools did you use to make this?

------
okso
I really liked that part of the IO. Which technologies did you use for it ?

------
lsiebert
Definitely cool... processing also looks interesting for dataviz.

------
bflbfl
awesome

